# Umsatzsteuer-ID prüfen



## blubbbla (18. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte Umsatzsteuer-IdNr. mit PHP überprüfen.
Hier gibt es ja eine gute XMLRPC Schnittstelle, allerdings ist diese nur für ausländsiche Nummern und diese Schnittstelle steht nur zu bestimmten Zeiten zur Verfügung.

Nun war das einzige, was ich gefunden habe und in Frage kommt, dieses hier: http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/lang.do?fromWhichPage=vieshome&selectedLanguage=DE

Die haben wohl eine WSDL Datei als Schnittstelle.
Also hab ich jetzt mal versucht mit einem SOAP_Client eine Abfrage durchzuführen:


```
<?php

$objClient = new SoapClient("http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/api/checkVatPort?wsdl", array('trace'=> true));
$countryCode = "DE";
$number = "123456789";
$result = $objClient->__soapCall("checkVat", array("countryCode" => $countryCode, "vatNumber" => $number)); 
print_r($result,true);

?>
```

Leider krieg ich da nur eine Fehlermeldung raus, mit der ich nicht viel anfangen kann :-(

[Wed Jun 18 14:41:50 2008] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught SoapFault exception: [soapenv:Server.generalException] Tried to invok
e method public void cec.taxud.fiscalis.vies.viesweb.api.service.CheckVatBindingImpl.checkVat(javax.xml.rpc.holders.StringHolder,javax.xml.rpc.holders
.StringHolder,org.apache.axis.holders.DateHolder,javax.xml.rpc.holders.BooleanHolder,javax.xml.rpc.holders.StringHolder,javax.xml.rpc.holders.StringHo
lder) throws java.rmi.RemoteException with arguments org.apache.axis.holders.DateHolder,javax.xml.rpc.holders.BooleanHolder,javax.xml.rpc.holders.Stri
ngHolder,javax.xml.rpc.holders.StringHolder,null,null.  The arguments do not match the signature.; nested exception is: \n\tjava.lang.IllegalArgumentE
xception: java.lang.ClassCastException@f41c53 in C:\\svn\\dev\\frontend\\test_ustid.php:7\nStack trace:\n#0 C:\\svn\\dev\\frontend\\test_ustid.php(7):
 SoapClient->__soapCall('checkVat', Array)\n#1 {main}\n  thrown in C:\\svn\\dev\\frontend\\test_ustid.php on line 7

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich damit die Umsatzsteuer-IDNr überprüfen kann, was an meinem Code falsch ist oooddderr ob es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt ?


----------

